# Anavar only cycle - anyone not done PCT and regretted it?



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Anavar is described in most literature as one of the mildest and safest steroids there is. Some writers describe it as a steroid for which PCT is unnecessary. In discussion boards this issue appears to be hotly debated with strong views on both sides. I'm planning an Anavar only cycle in the near future and wonder whether there are people out there who have actually used Anavar without PCT and then experienced side effects they felt would have been dealt with by PCT? *In short, anyone actually done Anavar without PCT and regretted it?* Thanks in advance for any feedback.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I've run it without pct before and had no issues.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Would like to know to as Im on an anavar only course atm.

I know allot of boxers and MMA'ists take anavar very close to fights and dont do a PCT, because the anavar is out their system quick but they can take and pct meds as they are banned substances and stay in the system too long. And they dont seem to have any problems haha.

But tbh I dont see the point in not doing a standard nolva PCT anyway, better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Currently 8 days into my var cycle, 100mg ed. Will be doing pct no matter what I'm taking.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Ross1991 said:


> Currently 8 days into my var cycle, 100mg ed. Will be doing pct no matter what I'm taking.


Reading many threads on here, I can see why you might come to that conclusion. However, I don't want to be banging extra chemicals in to my body unless I actually need them. Even PCT drugs have plenty of side effects. There are clearly loads of opinions on this issue. I'm really interested to know whether anyone has actually done an Anavar only cycle without PCT and then come to the conclusion they wish they had used it (and why).


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Kazza61 said:


> Reading many threads on here, I can see why you might come to that conclusion. However, I don't want to be banging extra chemicals in to my body unless I actually need them. Even PCT drugs have plenty of side effects. There are clearly loads of opinions on this issue. I'm really interested to know whether anyone has actually done an Anavar only cycle without PCT and then come to the conclusion they wish they had used it (and why).


A lot on here just do PCT because it's "the norm" without even knowing why they are doing it.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

I good while ago used 50mg / daily of anavar, no PCT kept easily 85% of strength/mass. No libido issues whilst using it and anything afterwards (if your getting libido issues on 50mg, I would be concerned lol)

I also did another cycle of it all went fine (doing a PCT as I previously didn't any everything was fine, was a stupid idea irreverent if advise was from someone who knows his stuff) but stupidly took someones advise "take nolvadex" as a precaution even though you don't need it.. 'just to make sure' anyhow.. I developed a minor case of gyno after coming off from the nolvadex (20mg/d , 14 days) so i'm under the assumption that I experienced a estrogen rebound, as the nolvadex raised my test levels for 2 weeks, increasing my estrogen to ratio it.. (I was horny as **** for those 2 weeks) I got a rebound, biggest regret steroid wise to date still.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Geonix said:


> I good while ago used 50mg / daily of anavar, no PCT kept easily 85% of strength/mass. No libido issues whilst using it and anything afterwards (if your getting libido issues on 50mg, I would be concerned lol)
> 
> I also did another cycle of it all went fine (doing a PCT as I previously didn't any everything was fine, was a stupid idea irreverent if advise was from someone who knows his stuff) but stupidly took someones advise "take nolvadex" as a precaution even though you don't need it.. 'just to make sure' anyhow.. I developed a minor case of gyno after coming off from the nolvadex (20mg/d , 14 days) so i'm under the assumption that I experienced a estrogen rebound, as the nolvadex raised my test levels for 2 weeks, increasing my estrogen to ratio it.. (I was horny as **** for those 2 weeks) I got a rebound, biggest regret steroid wise to date still.


I would also add my opinion: 100mg is too much if the anavar is dosed correctly to be taking without using test also.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Smitch said:


> A lot on here just do PCT because it's "the norm" without even knowing why they are doing it.


I definitely get that impression Smitch! I'm getting on a bit and many of my heroes were built (and very well at that) long before the PCT drugs of today even existed....


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Kazza61 said:


> I definitely get that impression Smitch! I'm getting on a bit and many of my heroes were built (and very well at that) long before the PCT drugs of today even existed....


Yep, and some of these PCT drugs seem to have harsher sides than the actual PED's themselves.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Geonix said:


> I good while ago used 50mg / daily of anavar, no PCT kept easily 85% of strength/mass. No libido issues whilst using it and anything afterwards (if your getting libido issues on 50mg, I would be concerned lol)
> 
> I also did another cycle of it all went fine (doing a PCT as I previously didn't any everything was fine, was a stupid idea irreverent if advise was from someone who knows his stuff) but stupidly took someones advise "take nolvadex" as a precaution even though you don't need it.. 'just to make sure' anyhow.. I developed a minor case of gyno after coming off from the nolvadex (20mg/d , 14 days) so i'm under the assumption that I experienced a estrogen rebound, as the nolvadex raised my test levels for 2 weeks, increasing my estrogen to ratio it.. (I was horny as **** for those 2 weeks) I got a rebound, biggest regret steroid wise to date still.


Can you explain how 14 days of nolva raised your test levels causing estrogen rebound gyno?


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

That is a matter of my opinion and this is also my understanding which may well be incorrect: but.. As my test levels were raised throughout the 2 week period and the SERM is helping block estrogen receptors throughout this period. The estrogen ratio to test balance through the process of aromatization will have changed whilst the test levels have been evaluated, so whilst I was experiencing a nice increase with the protection from the SERM, as soon as I stopped using it and the half life was gone, my receptors were at potential risk whilst my test comes back to normal levels and accompanied by the estrogen through the ratio, thus being unlucky to get a slight be of gyno. This is my understanding of the matter..

Gladly take any comments if I am incorrect also so I know and potential reasoning otherwise behind it (I'm sure it wasn't winistol mixture before anyone mentions)


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

You don't need to pct.

But I'd recommend it, just to Give yourself the best possible chance of your BALLs to kick back in.

As I said you don't need to, no one will make you.

But I'd never run a cycle and not run pct afterwards, regardless if its just anavar that's being ran.


----------



## Jutt (Oct 18, 2012)

My first 2 cycles were var only & didn't do pct for either as didnt know better! at the time I thought I was fine but looking back now I realise how much I was suppressed for months after & that was 8 week cycles @ 100mg a day. I would do a pct mate.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

I think you would still experience problems using 100mg Anavar even with a PCT, whilst running the AAS you'll be noticing signs of suppression without doubt if legit dosed, if don't have any test baseline to the cycle irrevelent to if your hormones are back to normal after finishing PCT - on cycle your gonna be hindering your potential.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Jutt said:


> looking back now I realise how much I was suppressed for months after.


Thanks for the feedback. If you wouldn't mind, I'd be interested to know exactly what were the symptoms, or tests, that led to that conclusion?


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

When you've got guys on here like Hackskii and Mars, who are both absolute legends with PCT and steroids, who recommend running PCT and can back up with science and facts as to why you should, why would you not?

I'd rather err on the side of caution


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

PaulB said:


> When you've got guys on here like Hackskii and Mars, who are both absolute legends with PCT and steroids, who recommend running PCT and can back up with science and facts as to why you should, why would you not?
> 
> I'd rather err on the side of caution


This ^^^


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

I've done 3 var only cycles of 60mg for 6 weeks.

Never done PCT after.

No problems.


----------



## Jutt (Oct 18, 2012)

Kazza61 said:


> Thanks for the feedback. If you wouldn't mind, I'd be interested to know exactly what were the symptoms, or tests, that led to that conclusion?


Total loss of labido, mood swings, very few erections to name a few mate. I know people say var is weak but it's very suppressive. I might of been completely shut down but just didn't realise. After doing a few more cycles & using the proper protocols things are a lot better bud.


----------



## Jutt (Oct 18, 2012)

AndyTee said:


> I've done 3 var only cycles of 60mg for 6 weeks.
> 
> Never done PCT after.
> 
> No problems.


Did you actually get much gains off that mate as that's a low dose? They say the male dosage should be between 75-100mg a day for any decent affects. Not having a go or anything mate but wouldn't expect much off 60mg a day.


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

I've experimented with dosage, 60 mg ROHM var split into 2 doses (8am/4pm) seems to be the sweet spot for me.

Strength went up by about 20%, gained 2.5 kg lean mass which stayed. I like the constant pump look it gives.

I rate anavar.

It does shut me down a little bit towards the end of the cycle, made my balls ache a little bit!

The only down side is the lower back pumps which stop me running.


----------



## Penno (May 3, 2013)

Hey guys I'm 25 years of age, been training for years at the gym but don't seam to be getting much further, I have been thinking of going on a course of anavar I will be a first time user and woul like some information about how much mg each day, what type of pct is recommended and for how long, my current status is 5ft 6" an I weight 75 kg my body fat is around 10 %, any help would be great thanks


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Penno said:


> Hey guys I'm 25 years of age, been training for years at the gym but don't seam to be getting much further, I have been thinking of going on a course of anavar I will be a first time user and woul like some information about how much mg each day, what type of pct is recommended and for how long, my current status is 5ft 6" an I weight 75 kg my body fat is around 10 %, any help would be great thanks


Ill start by asking the what's that's needed.

What's your nutrition like?

What's your training like?

How long have you been training? Properly training with a good program


----------



## Penno (May 3, 2013)

My nutrition is good, my diet consits of 50 grams of oats and protien shake 1st meal, 5 egg omlette 2nd meal, chicken and rice 3rd meal, protien shake and fruit 4th meals, fish potatoes 5th meal on non training days carbs are cut down a short amount, been training around 5 years on and off


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Penno said:


> My nutrition is good, my diet consits of 50 grams of oats and protien shake 1st meal, 5 egg omlette 2nd meal, chicken and rice 3rd meal, protien shake and fruit 4th meals, fish potatoes 5th meal on non training days carbs are cut down a short amount, been training around 5 years on and off


So how much protein you getting in a day, carbs, and fats.

Before you try anavar, which I rate, and using right now. Trying first of all, eating more, upping the calories and intensity of your training.

If you don't want to do this.

75/80mg a day of var first two weeks see how you feel, if you feel ok, go to 100mg a day, if it was me at least ten weeks

I've been on var now 15 weeks.


----------



## Penno (May 3, 2013)

Thanks mate I know but it's hard work would you recommend pct after


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Penno said:


> Thanks mate I know but it's hard work would you recommend pct after


Its not compulsory...but in my opinion, its 100% ESSENTIAL if you want to get your little balls firing again...I'd never do a course without it.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Smitch said:


> Yep, and some of these PCT drugs seem to have harsher sides than the actual PED's themselves.


Like what? This seems to be a bro-science myth. People seem happy to mess up their endocrine system doing a cycle for several months, and then claim that PCT drugs are toxic and to be avoided, but never seem to be able to back it up.


----------



## Penno (May 3, 2013)

What type? How much per day and how long mate


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

ba baracuss said:


> Like what? This seems to be a bro-science myth. People seem happy to mess up their endocrine system doing a cycle for several months, and then claim that PCT drugs are toxic and to be avoided, but never seem to be able to back it up.


Well give us a good reason why we should take them?

My endocrine system hasn't been messed up so why put more drugs in my body?


----------



## Robbo94 (Aug 27, 2014)

Would you recommend taking an on cycle support whilst on an Anavar cycle? I've had side effects on a pro hormone course e.g. Slight mood changes and testicle aches / shrinkage! Now I'm on a pct cycle, everything is back to normal! Just a little advice and feedback would be appreciated as i am considering doing an Anavar cycle.

Thankyou


----------



## Robbo94 (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm doing a PCT now after my pro hormone cycle. I had to as I was very suppressed. I had mood swings and testicle shrinkage but I'm doing this PCT, everything is back to normal and back to normal size lol. My main question is, would anyone recommend doing an On Cycle Support when doing an Anavar cycle as I'm considering doing one after my PCT is finished. Been training with a couple of people who are taking Anavar and it looks very beneficial. Been training 3yrs and 8 months and diet is sound.

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thankyou


----------



## dmick1986 (10 mo ago)

100mg a day? Holy f***...I've done anavar a few times and the most I've done daily is 40/50mg...who needs 100mg? That's overkill. Best results i got were anavar stacked on hgh, really allowed the anavar to work but on it's own you'll get minimal results...guess that's why some people take outlandish doses to see major results, you can't get major results with it on it's own. Know what you're taking and how it works...if you want mass and don't want a needle go for dball or winny not anavar but if you want hard muscle and strength gains while looking 'natty' then anavar is your key.

Ps. People know when you're not natty...regular joes on the street won't but anyone who's physically active knows what they're looking at.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

dmick1986 said:


> 100mg a day? Holy f***...I've done anavar a few times and the most I've done daily is 40/50mg...who needs 100mg? That's overkill. Best results i got were anavar stacked on hgh, really allowed the anavar to work but on it's own you'll get minimal results...guess that's why some people take outlandish doses to see major results, you can't get major results with it on it's own. Know what you're taking and how it works...if you want mass and don't want a needle go for dball or winny not anavar but if you want hard muscle and strength gains while looking 'natty' then anavar is your key.
> 
> Ps. People know when you're not natty...regular joes on the street won't but anyone who's physically active knows what they're looking at.


Few too many shandy’s tonight mate?


----------



## Liam T (11 d ago)

Many GP’s (openly discussing this on Youtube) say clearly that the most effective way to bounce your nat test back is cold turkey. PCT helps if you’ve been running test with var, which obviously shuts down nat production.

Don’t run test, don’t pct. Use small doses of var, short term (4-6 weeks), and face a week or two of tiredness afterwards. Do some running to increase nat test production.

Less chemicals, less swings for nat test production. Quite simply - if you then feel you need pct, theh by all means take it. But side effects aren’t worth it for a low dose var only cycle IMO. The same rules do not apply to one who does 20mg of var for 6 weeks, and another who runs 250-500mg of test with it! Come on! Common sense!!


----------



## browned off (23 d ago)

Anavar is weak. I don’t see the point in shutting your balls down and replacing your testosterone production with a far weaker hormone.

Test should always be the base steroid. If you must use anavar stack it on top.


----------



## Liam T (11 d ago)

browned off said:


> Anavar is weak. I don’t see the point in shutting your balls down and replacing your testosterone production with a far weaker hormone.
> 
> Test should always be the base steroid. If you must use anavar stack it on top.


You’re incorrect. Natural test suppression with var only is not much - it only shuts down if you “compliment” it with test. You’re over-dosing substances, and need more pct than one who runs a light gentle cycle, for 6 weeks. This is accepted openly by the medical world. Taking 40mg nolva week 1, followed by 20mg for 3 weeks after a light var cycle is the equivalent of taking 10 alka seltzer after a pint of beer. It’s OTT.


----------



## browned off (23 d ago)

Liam T said:


> You’re incorrect. Natural test suppression with var only is not much - it only shuts down if you “compliment” it with test. You’re over-dosing substances, and need more pct than one who runs a light gentle cycle, for 6 weeks. This is accepted openly by the medical world. Taking 40mg nolva week 1, followed by 20mg for 3 weeks after a light var cycle is the equivalent of taking 10 alka seltzer after a pint of beer. It’s OTT.


have you ever got blood work before and after your anavar only cycle to prove this theory of how little you were shutdown?


----------



## Liam T (11 d ago)

browned off said:


> have you ever got blood work before and after your anavar only cycle to prove this theory of how little you were shutdown?


Yes. Recovered fully in less than 3 weeks. But fo try to answer the original question. Plus you know too via


browned
[QUOTE="Liam T said:


> You’re incorrect. Natural test suppression with var only is not much - it only shuts down if you “compliment” it with test. You’re over-dosing substances, and need more pct than one who runs a light gentle cycle, for 6 weeks. This is accepted openly by the medical world. Taking 40mg nolva week 1, followed by 20mg for 3 weeks after a light var cycle is the equivalent of taking 10 alka seltzer after a pint of beer. It’s OTT.







have you ever got blood work before and after your anavar only cycle to prove this theory of how little you were shutdown?
[/QUOTE]


browned off said:


> have you ever got blood work before and after your anavar only cycle to prove this theory of how little you were shutdown?


----------



## Liam T (11 d ago)

HERE IS A DOCTOR STATING YOU DO NOT NEED PCT AFTER ANAVAR - DO THE JUNKIES HERE KNOW BETTER? I THINK NOT,


----------



## Liam T (11 d ago)

Liam T said:


> HERE IS A DOCTOR STATING YOU DO NOT NEED PCT AFTER ANAVAR - DO THE JUNKIES HERE KNOW BETTER? I THINK NOT,


Scroll forward to 4 minutes then pay attention. Junkies here think they’re more intelligent than the geniuses that created anavar plus qualified vastly experienced medics that specialise.

You choose to trust the junkies, you’re not clever.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Liam T said:


> You choose to trust the junkies, you’re not clever.


Stop spamming threads.
Closing this one due to argumentative nature.


----------

